# Ok guys, need a description of MT for this forum



## Damian Mavis (Sep 21, 2002)

Post here any ideas for the write up on what Muay Thai is.

I'll post mine soon but need to think about it a bit, I just know referring to it as a great cardio workout doesn't quite cut it.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## KennethKu (Sep 21, 2002)

Not a MT fighter here, but what do you think?

"Muay Thai, Thailand's gift to the world. A battle-proven, ring-tested ultimate striking art that incorporates devastating blows using hands, elbows, knees, feet and shin kicks."

Hardly original. I know.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2002)

Be sure to alert one of the admins. when you reach a conclusion!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't know about gift to the world, I think their women would take that title.....but the rest was pretty good!  I'm having trouble coming up with anything myself.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## KennethKu (Sep 22, 2002)

lol, I am sure you know more about Thai women then I do.

The Thais do consider MT as Thailand's gift to the world.  I wouldn't be that presumptuous as to invent that myself, contrary to what others might think of me   .


----------



## Bagatha (Sep 22, 2002)

How about a mention of the word "kickboxing", in the western world the 2 words do seem to be interchangable.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 22, 2002)

The use of the word "ultimate" seems like it'd draw more flames than simply stating it's a brutal contact sport. (After all, one's true, the other's very debatable)


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 22, 2002)

omg Bagatha, shame on you, shame , shame , shame!  Dear lord no they are not interchangeable.   How can I explain this.... I guess to me what you just said is the same as if I asked what the write up for Tae Kwon Do should be and someone said "just call it karate cause thats pretty much what it is in the western world".   Shame! haha

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2002)

I agree with *Bagatha*--that _is_ how it's used by most people. That doesn't make it right!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 22, 2002)

30 years ago Tae Kwon do was called karate, and ya its not right so no lets not use it.  Like Tae Kwon Do then, Muay Thai today is not a household name so people will call it all kinds of interesting things.  But honestly Muay Thai is getting more and more popular every day.  I rarely if ever see kickboxing on TV anymore but everyday I can watch a good Muay Thai fight.  It's just a matter of time before the average joe knows the difference.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## KennethKu (Sep 22, 2002)

"Muay Thai, a style of Kickboxing. A battle-proven, ring-tested  striking art that incorporates devastating blows using hands, elbows, knees, feet and shin kicks."    ????


----------



## Bagatha (Sep 22, 2002)

Geez Damian, ever turn on TSN? Watch the muay thai matches....the announcers refer to it as kickboxing. In one sentance they will use the term "Muay Thai" and the next they use "kickboxing" and they are still talking about the same match. I never said it was right, I just said thats how it is. It is what it is, you cant just close your eyes and pretend it will go away.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 23, 2002)

I know you dont think its right Bagatha and no actually I hadnt heard the announcers call it kickboxing but I'm sure it's common.  I just don't think we should call it kickboxing.  We aren't the average layman, we know what we are talking about and as such use the proper terminology don't you guys think?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 25, 2002)

Several years ago, I use to play a video game called eternal champions and it had an excellent description of muay thai. Would I be violating any copyright laws if I posted it?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure talking about a line from a game would not be breaking any laws.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## KennethKu (Oct 6, 2002)

Just copy the lines. Give full credit to the game. 
They can't *****.  1. This forum is not competing with them. 2.It is a free advertising for them. 

If you want to get really academic here:  
Legal consequence: (worst case)

1. Their lawyer will issue a "cease and decease" request.
2. No monetary damage. free ad. non competing.


----------

